# Per Nilsson is to get a strandberg signature 7!



## straymond (Dec 4, 2013)

From his facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/scarguitar/posts/10152458165779616:0


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, and it's immensely cool too. It's being unveiled soon, I believe.


----------



## straymond (Dec 4, 2013)

I have two kidneys, so I can sell one, right...?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 4, 2013)

Beat me to it! I'm excite because Per Nilsson Strandberg. Any questions?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm a huge Per Nilsson / Scar Symmetry fan, so this is great news. I've been trying to convince my wife that I need either a new Carvin or Boden CL7. Looks like I'll be adding this to the "Please can I?" list.


----------



## themike (Dec 4, 2013)

Per deserves everything in the freaking world. A world class guitarist who [I feel] created his own unique sounding phrasing, a great song writer, an amazing teacher, and to top it off a super nice guy. Beautiful models should walk in front of him at all times throwing rosepedals down on the ground before he steps but I suppose a signature guitar will do... for now 

And I also would like to file this in the column of "Guys Ibanez should have given signature guitars to first" right there under Buzz and Broderick.


----------



## imprinted (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations to Per, looking forward to seeing what he can come up with!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 4, 2013)

themike said:


> Per deserves everything in the freaking world. A world class guitarist who [I feel] created his own unique sounding phrasing, a great song writer, an amazing teacher, and to top it off a super nice guy. Beautiful models should walk in front of him at all times throwing rosepedals down on the ground before he steps but I suppose a signature guitar will do... for now
> 
> And I also would like to file this in the column of "Guys Ibanez should have given signature guitars to first" right there under Buzz and Broderick.



This times infinity!

Congrats Per, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 4, 2013)

If you check out the new strandberg catalouge it will have 27 frets, 7 strings, a trem, swirl finish and an unchambered body


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh maaaaaan. Per deserves this more than anyone I can think of right now. Kudos to him!


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 5, 2013)

can not wait to see this one... congrats to Per, well deserved


----------



## infernalservice (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm no wood expert, but that looks like basswood in his fb pic of vai's signature to me. I wonder if we are getting something close to a UV bangs a Boden with this sig. Either way, good news for us and even better for an awesome dude like Per.


----------



## patata (Dec 6, 2013)

EMG-27 TT frets-swirl finish-slighlty changed neckshape


----------



## SKoG (Dec 6, 2013)

Congratulations to Per, it's about time he got a sig!


----------



## rapterr15 (Dec 11, 2013)

Never been a fan of a swirl finishes, but I'll withhold judgment for now.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 11, 2013)

Not a huge fan of Live Wire's swirls (they're too perfect if you know what I mean) but as a Per fanboy I'm looking forward to seeing this


----------



## lewstherin006 (Dec 11, 2013)

He responded to a question on ask.me saying that every time he ask Ola if he could do this or that Ola kept saying yes> Kinda hard to say no to your dream guitar when it is that easy.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Dec 11, 2013)

First question: Will it be cool?
Second question: Will there be a version made as a semi production model like the bodens?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 11, 2013)

Given it was announced by Astral EXR, the company that does the production models, it's pretty certain it will be a production model


----------



## hairychris (Dec 11, 2013)

Cheap Poison said:


> First question: Will it be cool?



Apparently!

From the FB link:



Ola Strandberg said:


> This guitar is very full of win!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 11, 2013)

Random Per question: is he still working with The Absence? I got to see them live in Delaware at our Deathfest, but they had a guy filling in live. I'm guessing travel was a bit of an issue for their small tour run.


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## StevenC (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm most excited for the "unique pickup configuration". I think this will have the 57/66 set, but I hope there's some cool new single coil thrown in.


----------



## Zado (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## straymond (Jan 15, 2014)

My.
good.
mega man.

EDIT:
C'mon, you hardcore photoshoppers. do your thing!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just saw this on the Astral facebook page. Holy crap...want.

Also,


StevenC said:


> I'm most excited for the "unique pickup configuration". I think this will have the 57/66 set, but I hope there's some cool new single coil thrown in.



Could be. He's not much into neck pickups, it seems. My guess would be a bridge pickup, but maybe moved forward a bit towards the middle to get more a more neck-pickup-like timbre. He really likes the PAF Pro, so maybe a passive? Who knows. Strandberg has been known to do some crazy stuff concerning pickups (remember the 6-string Aluma-90's used in a 7 string?)


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 15, 2014)

I am going to guess the Hum Sing Hum thing because he mentions he wanted to marry a few of his favorite guitars into one & we all know his favorite guitar is him Jem. That is just my guess & being that Strandberg has never done that combo it would be a 'unique' thing for them.
I was preparing my mind for the most off the wall paint splat finish ever, hot pinks, neon greens, yellows etc (especially knowing all the early universal finishes), so this is almost subdued in my mind because of what I was preparing myself for...but I like. I still do. This is a 7 that is going into my immediate I WANT list.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 15, 2014)

shanejohnson02 said:


> Could be. He's not much into neck pickups, it seems. My guess would be a bridge pickup, but maybe moved forward a bit towards the middle to get more a more neck-pickup-like timbre. He really likes the PAF Pro, so maybe a passive? Who knows. Strandberg has been known to do some crazy stuff concerning pickups (remember the 6-string Aluma-90's used in a 7 string?)



Per's going to be at the EMG booth, so I'm fairly sure it's some sort of EMG.

I imagine it'll be something in a h/s/h flavour, and given his love for the Jem, I hope there is some sort of monkey grip.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 15, 2014)

On Per's ask.fm he said he could see himself playing a guitar with a bridge humbucker, middle single coil, and no neck pickup. Maybe that's what we'll see on his sig.


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 21, 2014)

Here she is!


----------



## straymond (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 21, 2014)

Pretty ugly IMHO. Don't like the colors.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2014)

The lighting doesn't do that guitar any justice.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 21, 2014)

I find it a stunning instrument, really.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2014)

straymond said:


>





Fred the Shred said:


> I find it a stunning instrument, really.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 21, 2014)

Yikes...can't say I'm the biggest fan.


----------



## Blackheim (Jan 21, 2014)

I love the output jack design. Don't like anything else. So far the CL7 stills win in the 7 stringed production model and the MA on the 6 strings department. The lack of a Neck pickup kills it and the soapbar sized router will keep some purists away...


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 21, 2014)

I WANT IT. but in all seriousness im loving the finish and the specs just scream exactly what i would want from a strandberg. now just one problem though, to get this or a usa dean rc7 first


----------



## paddypat (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2014)

I was hoping for a trem, but this works, too.



Cloudy said:


> Yikes...can't say I'm the biggest fan.



Because it's straight frets?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 21, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I was hoping for a trem, but this works, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's straight frets?



No, just don't like the aesthetics.

I have no issue with straight fret guitars/TT fret guitars/Fanned fret.

edit: And I just got the joke...derp hahaha.


----------



## darren (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sure Per is going to love his instrument, but i can't see that having very wide appeal. But i'm not sure if it's meant to be a "signature" guitar as in just what the artist wanted, or if it will actually be marketed as a production "signature" instrument.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 21, 2014)

Blackheim said:


> I love the output jack design. Don't like anything else. So far the CL7 stills win in the 7 stringed production model and the MA on the 6 strings department. The lack of a Neck pickup kills it and the soapbar sized router will keep some purists away...



You can replace the pickguard or route it for a humbucker - there's space in the body for just that to allow people to do their own thing.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well your gonna have to like pickguards, swirl paint, EMGs, no neck pickup, an extra battery compartment, Rosewood fretboards, and alder to enjoy this one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2014)

It's funny because I fit all of those categories. 

Although I prefer maple or ebony, I can deal with rosewood. Still love the guitar, though. It's so quirky and cheesy that I just can't hate it at all.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 21, 2014)

I think it looks badass, and Per got exactly what he wanted.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 21, 2014)

Yikes. Good for Micheal at Livewire, but yikes.


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 21, 2014)

The word 'singularity' is way too overused in metal...


----------



## Blackheim (Jan 21, 2014)

Fred the Shred said:


> You can replace the pickguard or route it for a humbucker - there's space in the body for just that to allow people to do their own thing.



True. Or just order another production model 

Edit: Fred, I get your point. However, most people won't like the hassle of doing all that. I mean, the guitar is cool but not for everyone. I think that the strongest contender is the CL7. From a buyer standpoint, you can replace the pickups for whatever you want, the looks are incredible, the woods are perfectly well thought (IMHO) and this one lacks that features. I am sure people will love it or hate it. I think is cool, but not for everyone.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 21, 2014)

I quite like it actually.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 21, 2014)

So the real question is, even if you love it, who is actually going to buy it? 

Usually theres at least one person to say "OMG I need this and Im buying it ASAP". I dont see that yet


----------



## Curt (Jan 21, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 21, 2014)

Nwm, already posted


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks cool! Most of the specs sound like Per's choice in a guitar. 



leonardo7 said:


> Well your gonna have to like pickguards, swirl paint, EMGs, no neck pickup, an extra battery compartment, Rosewood fretboards, and alder to enjoy this one



You forgot no fret markers. Thats the biggest no-no for me on 7/8 string guitars.

I'm really interested in the Singularity Endurneck Profile. It looks less pronounced at the high frets.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 21, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> So the real question is, even if you love it, who is actually going to buy it?
> 
> Usually theres at least one person to say "OMG I need this and Im buying it ASAP". I dont see that yet


 
I wanted to like it that much, and it is kick ass, but I'd rather have a Boden 7 with TT Frets and a slight fan, exotic top. It is his sig, and is based on what Per likes to have. He rarely uses the neck pickup for soloing, and digs the new EMG 57s. Lack of a neck pickup is what I don't dig, but I won't say I wouldn't love to have one of these guitars. I am a big Per Nilsson fanboy but not as far as choices in instrument design and details.

I'm one of those guys who has learned over time (after wasting money) that the signature guitars out there just don't do it for me entirely, mostly because I have my own specs and desires, and I ended up going the custom route to be satisfied. I've owned a lot of signature guitars (JS, JEM, BC Rich, Strat, PRS, ESP, Gibson), but none of them match my own specs. So for the money, for my tastes, I'd want a custom order. I do want to hear and see this being played though! 

F*ck, what I do want and must have OMG OMG OMF'ingG.O.S.H. is that KxK 7DC with Snakewood fretboard Rob hasn't even posted pictures of yet. How sad am I? 

Edit: Fred said it is "stunning". He loves red guitars. He will get one.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 21, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm really interested in the Singularity Endurneck Profile. It looks less pronounced at the high frets.


 
Me too, and I've never played a .strandberg* either. I have no idea what I'm in for other than what I've read on here. Very much GAS though.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 21, 2014)

Sunyata said:


> The word 'singularity' is way too overused in metal...



It's the name of the upcoming trilogy of albums from Scar Symmetry


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 21, 2014)

I never heard the word before playing Mass Effect and have only heard it used as a song title once.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jan 21, 2014)

Huge probs for Ola to get Per the sig he actually wanted instead of some commercialized bullshit.
I like it - it looks the same qay a lot of Per's stuff sounds, if that makes sense to any of you xD

I am excited to see how it plays,
but won't be getting another guitar for a long time I guess (my strandberg is like 99%done, after that there's GAStime for other stuff


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 21, 2014)

I love it


----------



## underthecurve (Jan 21, 2014)

Did anybody notice the *preliminary pricing? I wonder if this will be subject to the same price increase that the other models were. Strandberg has an awesome form factor, but I'm not sure how proven these are yet. I don't know how much north of 4k you can go on a production guitar, even if it is a sig.


----------



## Necris (Jan 21, 2014)

I like it, and I'm overjoyed that it's not a bridge and neck humbucker equipped 7 string because that's the last thing there needs to be yet another model of.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not gonna lie, this is one of my favorite .stranberg*s yet... such a goofy shape deserves a little bit of a less serious aesthetic. I think this suits it really well.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am on the fence if I like it or not, and I personally love swirls. I think if it were my guitar I'd stick with 24 frets and keep the neck hb, also I'd throw away the emgs. But Per almost always is on the bridge pup and does some crazy tapping, so the extra frets and no neck hb make total sense. I'm surprised TT is only a $500 upcharge also!

I do wonder what his custom endurneck profile is like, is it thinner maybe?


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2014)

underthecurve said:


> Did anybody notice the *preliminary pricing? I wonder if this will be subject to the same price increase that the other models were. Strandberg has an awesome form factor, but I'm not sure how proven these are yet. I don't know how much north of 4k you can go on a production guitar, even if it is a sig.



That already happened, so I can't imagine they'd release the pricing on this and THEN add markup already, since it falls roughly in-line with the new pricing.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'm into the aesthetics of this or not. (not that it really matters ) Ola's designs are pure genius so it could have pink polka dots with a neon green zebra striped fretboard and it'll still play like dream. Looks kinda like a Boden found in a Daedric Shrine.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 21, 2014)

Really cool ! I find it really expensive though, and i like the CL7 more.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 21, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Well your gonna have to like pickguards, swirl paint, EMGs, no neck pickup, an extra battery compartment, Rosewood fretboards, and alder to enjoy this one



In other words, your going to have to like this guitar in order to like this guitar

I think its kind of neat. I wonder if EMG will start offering colored housings as an option?....


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 21, 2014)

well, its definitely very "per nilson" to say the least haha.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's a prototype with black pups:


----------



## Watty (Jan 21, 2014)

While it still looks meh, the black pups are a massive improvement IMHO.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 22, 2014)

I like that guitar personally, but then again I've been GASing for a guitar with a black/red swirl paintjob, so I might be biased. >_>;


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 22, 2014)

I dig on it a lot too! I'll give it a feel at NAMM & see if it tickles my fancy enough to put me in the dog house with the wife for awhile as I make another down payment to Astral


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 22, 2014)

I dig the hell out of it, so consider me interested. If I win the lottery, this is the first thing on the list, after paying off my car.


----------



## zack6 (Jan 22, 2014)

I like the pickups combination actually, H on the bridge and S on the middle, maybe I should use the combination for my next custom guitar


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 22, 2014)

I actually just discovered the same thing. Middle pickups just got a lot more useful for me!


----------



## patata (Jan 22, 2014)

Still don't get why ANYONE would spend 4k on a signature and not on his own personal guitar..I mean,the strandberg I quoted was 3,5k.I find it quite stupid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

Because the sig has specs I like that I can't get from other luthiers?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 22, 2014)

He didn't mean from other luthiers, he meant from Strandberg.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

...
I knew that. 





There's still the wait list with Strandberg, though.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 22, 2014)

patata said:


> Still don't get why ANYONE would spend 4k on a signature and not on his own personal guitar..I mean,the strandberg I quoted was 3,5k.I find it quite stupid.



That's $4000, and unless it was a while ago that you got your quote $3500 wouldn't buy you much custom Strandberg. Or you're talking 3500, which is substantially more than $4000. Then we would look at a similarly specced Swedish Strandberg, because presumably someone who orders this guitar wants some of the specs of the is guitar.

Starting price for a custom 7 is 27500 SEK, which is about $4200, plus custom coloured EMGs, that'll be at least an extra $200, plus whatever charge for 27 frets and I don't know what LiveWire charges for a swirl, but it can't be cheap. Then either $150 for a stainless steel frets upgrade, or $1000 for True Temperament.

So at least $5400/$4550 plus the price of the swirl and the 27 fret upgrade. I would guess at least $6000 and shipping the body to and from LiveWire or whoever does the swirl. Is saving $2000 stupid?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 22, 2014)

StevenC said:


> That's $4000, and unless it was a while ago that you got your quote $3500 wouldn't buy you much custom Strandberg. Or you're talking &#8364;3500, which is substantially more than $4000. Then we would look at a similarly specced Swedish Strandberg, because presumably someone who orders this guitar wants some of the specs of the is guitar.
> 
> Starting price for a custom 7 is 27500 SEK, which is about $4200, plus custom coloured EMGs, that'll be at least an extra $200, plus whatever charge for 27 frets and I don't know what LiveWire charges for a swirl, but it can't be cheap. Then either $150 for a stainless steel frets upgrade, or $1000 for True Temperament.
> 
> So at least $5400/$4550 plus the price of the swirl and the 27 fret upgrade. I would guess at least $6000 and shipping the body to and from LiveWire or whoever does the swirl. Is saving $2000 stupid?



Well...yes it is...because this signature doesn't have all the specs I want; whereas, a custom WOULD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

Well then get a custom. This is for people that either A) Are huge Per Nilsson fans or B) Like these specs.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 22, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Well...yes it is...because this signature doesn't have all the specs I want; whereas, a custom WOULD.



Yeah, you'r right, but this guitar still starts $700 less than any Swedish made Boden 7. And presumably people buying this guitar buy it because it's what they want. Those, to me, are two good reasons to buy this over a custom Strandberg. The wait time makes a third. patata said he didn't understand why people would spend that much on a guitar, when his specs were "cheaper", which they couldn't have been, and I tried my best to explain it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 22, 2014)

Guess im one of the few who dig it.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like a melted RG somehow.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 22, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Looks like a melted RG somehow.



That's what's drawing me to it.  It's hat tips the UV and RG while holding a modern look. I like it.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 22, 2014)

arkansasmatt said:


> Guess im one of the few who dig it.



It's interesting, I like the blatantly weird vibe that it has.


----------



## imprinted (Jan 22, 2014)

I. NEED. ONE.

Buy My Stuff <3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

imprinted said:


> I. NEED. ONE.
> 
> Buy My Stuff <3



Stealth spam post?
Stealth spam post.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 22, 2014)

hairychris said:


> It's interesting, I like the blatantly weird vibe that it has.


 
That's what I'm thinking! It's strange the more I stare at it the more I'm drawn to it. Frankly, it's kind of awkward, and interesting. Hard to nail this one down if you aren't from the "love it or hate it" crowd. 

I know Per went for broke on this one, so it's not really intended to be an affordable signature series. It's more of his own custom and it will be available to have a copy. I wouldn't have helped myself either: first Daemoness order is maxed out specs and somehow growing; first Vik order has maxed out specs; 1st KxK was maxed out price wise and just happened to have all the dreamwoods I've ever wanted on a Blackmachine 7, so it feels custom. 

I have this strange feeling in my gut I'll end up ordering one of these. Not sure yet...

edit: well, then I checked the KxK instock page, and shat myself. But regardless I'd love to try this one out.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm surprised that I don't really care for this. When I think "Strandberg," the picture in my mind's eye is, among other things, awesome figured woods. A painted Strandberg, even if the swirl is awesome, just feels wrong.

I'm also surprised he opted for a fixed bridge.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 22, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I'm also surprised he opted for a fixed bridge.



I can't think of any Scar Symmetry solos where he uses the tremolo. He doesn't use one live anyway.


----------



## edsped (Jan 22, 2014)

The pickup config would be cool, except they're EMGs, so no autosplitting. 



Lorcan Ward said:


> I can't think of any Scar Symmetry solos where he uses the tremolo. He doesn't use one live anyway.



I know there are at least a couple solos that have flutters.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jan 22, 2014)

I was interested in a stranberg, and this actually looks interesting. The looks are 'unique' but the specs seem pretty fun.

The only thing i would of added Is another single coil right above the one there is now.


----------



## rapterr15 (Jan 26, 2014)

I think it's pretty awesome. I mostly use the bridge pickup, even for leads so this configuration doesn't bother me. I wonder, though, why the TT frets are only an additional $500 on this model, whereas on the other Bodens they cost an additional $1000. I can't help but think it would look even more awesome with a dark ebony board, considering the black/red swirl. The rosewood is nice, but I think ebony would be 'woah'. It's definitely a zany guitar for a zany dude/player, and I'd love to own one. If I had the money (one day!!), it still would be super tough deciding between this, a blue CL7, or a boden 7.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 26, 2014)

hmmmm, for some reason, it looks kinda cheap...


----------

